# iPhone 5 Case/Screen Protect Recommendations



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi,
Just got my black iPhone 5 a week ago and I need to get a case and screen protector for it. Any recommendations?

I don't want it to be bulky, but decent protection. Also, I would prefer carbon fiber as my MBP has a black carbon fiber skin, but obviously just a preference. I'm open to other stylish designs. If anything, just protection from scratches because I've already seen a few scratches on it. 

How's Cygnett?
Urbanshield carbon fiber - iPhone 5

Steinhieil?
iPhone 5 Screen Protector Steinheil Series | SPIGEN SGP
AND
iPhone 5 Case Ultra Thin Air Series | SPIGEN SGP

Ghost Armor?
Ghost Armor | Apple iPhone 5
Specifically the white or black carbon fiber.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Gee, how many threads must we start on the same subject?

http://www.ehmac.ca/all-ios-iphone-...bility-iphone-5-accessories-cases-launch.html

http://www.ehmac.ca/all-ios-iphone-ipad-ipod-touch-apple-tv-itunes/101762-iphone-5-case-thread.html


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

As many as required?


----------



## Meiso (Jul 27, 2010)

I had this one for my iPhone 4 and 4S.. I just ordered a new one for my iPhone 5..

Luxe Lean | Apple iPhone 5 Case & Cover | iFrogz by ZAGG

Super nice design and texture, not slippery, not difficult to slide into your pocket, cool grips on the sides. Nicest case I've ever owned!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Ghost armor is a wet application, something I'd avoid.


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

I ended up getting the Cygnett carbon fiber case. However, the screen protector that came with it is horrible so now I need to buy another one.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

FWIW Apple designed all iPhones to be used without a screen protector. I have never used one on any of my four iPhones and never had a single mark on the glass.


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

Well, I know for a fact that my black iPhone 5 has a few light scratches on the screen (and elsewhere), so I am obviously a bit disappointed about that.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

FlaminWiz said:


> Well, I know for a fact that my black iPhone 5 has a few light scratches on the screen (and elsewhere), so I am obviously a bit disappointed about that.


What are you doing to it? I never but a screen protector on my iphones and I am not that careful and never had a sctach.


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

I was very careful with it, but I was surprised there were some light scratches on it. I mean, you'll never notice them unless you look for them, but nonetheless, they are still there. Unfortunately.


----------



## lyonsnet (Feb 19, 2008)

My black iPhone5 came with a scratch, at least I believe it did. 

I picked it up on launch day, brought it home and left it alone for a while to do the restore from backup. When my wife came home a few hours later, she asked to see it, and immediately said "you scratched it already?" 

I am now going back and forth between Bell and Apple to get a replacement. The scratch is small (about 1cm) and near the top and to the right of the camera, and is hardly noticeable except in the right light. 

However, I DO notice it, and since this will be my phone for the next 36 months, I want it to be in perfect condition at least for a little while (or at least out of the box). 

When I finally do get a replacement, I will be putting a screen protector on, probably the one which will come with the Otterbox Commuter case which I am waiting for. I had the Commuter case and screen protector on my 3GS, and was very happy with the condition after 3 years.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm using an Incase slider and a Zagg HD (first time i've tried a Zagg). It looked like crap for the first day or so, but much better now....still not as good as a SGP or Power Support (I only bought it because it's "case friendly").

I've always liked Incase products and this one is nice as well....some people complain about having difficulty reaching the buttons, but my fingers are pretty skinny, so no issues here. 

I also picked up an Otterbox Commuter to try....but I'm a bit afraid to remove the Incase in case (no pun) it reveals nasty scratches on the black anodizing!!! haha.... I'm satisfied with the Incase right now, though....still relatively slim, the black is nice, fit is good....


----------



## Jayh00 (Mar 2, 2010)

What do you guys think of the Lifeproof cases? They are expensive but a friend of mine who works as a commercial diver loves his.

iPhone Cases and iPad Cases | LifeProof


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

spiffychristian said:


> I picked up the griffin reveal today after so stupidly crushing the corner of my iphone!


I also picked up a Griffin Reveal today.


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

I just ordered a Sector 5 from Element Case. Very nice case. Comes with a carbon fibre and suede backing. I really like their stuff, but unfortunately, quite expensive. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Seagull21 (Sep 23, 2008)

I've said it in another thread, but I third the Griffin Reveal, for now anyway.


----------



## odhf1980 (Sep 17, 2012)

If you have some money extra, this is the final solution for iphone 5 protection, I am waiting for this one to come out, it is otherworldly...

https://www.lunatik.com/products/taktik-5


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

Maybe it's just me but I feel a bit frustrated by the dust that accumulates in the camera area (and the side buttons) as a result of the case being placed on the iPhone. I would prefer not to remove my case simply to clean the camera each time since it becomes more flexible that way, but I would also like to keep the camera and side button area dust free. What do you guys do? Or is it just something I'll have to live with?


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

*Speck*

I got the black model of these and I have to say it is very light, very snug, all around great case! I hope Carbon Computing will soon get in the OtterBox Defender series cases.

CandyShell Cases for iPhone 5 | Speck Products

PS. Carbon Computing in Kitchener has plenty of the Speck CandyShell cases in stock.


----------



## phphreak (Jul 7, 2008)

You don't need a screen protector. The screen has an oleophobic screen that resists finger prints. You are defeating the purpose of this if you put a protector on.


----------



## phphreak (Jul 7, 2008)

lyonsnet said:


> My black iPhone5 came with a scratch, at least I believe it did.
> 
> However, I DO notice it, and since this will be my phone for the next 36 months, I want it to be in perfect condition at least for a little while (or at least out of the box).
> after 3 years.


36 months? So you're not getting the iPhone 6 or 7, but most likely the 8? Your phone will be a dinosaur in less than 1.5 years. That 3rd year will be a toughie to get through phone-wise.


----------



## lyonsnet (Feb 19, 2008)

phphreak said:


> 36 months? So you're not getting the iPhone 6 or 7, but most likely the 8? Your phone will be a dinosaur in less than 1.5 years. That 3rd year will be a toughie to get through phone-wise.


Haha, yes that's the plan 

In fact, I was still using my 3GS with iOS6 the morning of the Sept 21st while I waited in line for my iPhone5. So as long as Apple keeps support for a 3 year old iPhone, I'll see how long I can drag it out.


----------



## phphreak (Jul 7, 2008)

lyonsnet said:


> Haha, yes that's the plan
> 
> In fact, I was still using my 3GS with iOS6 the morning of the Sept 21st while I waited in line for my iPhone5. So as long as Apple keeps support for a 3 year old iPhone, I'll see how long I can drag it out.


It must be painful using the non-retina 3gs screen. ouch.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

Has anyone purchased this case? My mate has a pouch and has gone commando with her iPhone 5 but I need some protection. I just hope this isn't constructed with Roo hide. I don't mind cows though.

ADOPTED Leather Wrap Case for iPhone 5 - Apple Store (Canada)

Skippy - YouTube


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I stopped using cases with my 4S, and love the feel of the phones as they were made. The iPhone 5 is no different. The only cases I buy now are the mophie juice pack cases for when I need some extra battery when its motorcycle season and I cant just plug it into my car.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes I go Commando at home and in the office but when I'm out and about I just need a little protection as I have dropped my 4 and 4s from time to time. Thankfully, I have never had a dire consequence.

The 5 is perfectly weighted I like it a lot. 

Skippy - YouTube


----------



## greenyoga (Nov 29, 2012)

FlaminWiz said:


> Hi,
> Just got my black iPhone 5 a week ago and I need to get a case and screen protector for it. Any recommendations?
> 
> I don't want it to be bulky, but decent protection. Also, I would prefer carbon fiber as my MBP has a black carbon fiber skin, but obviously just a preference. I'm open to other stylish designs. If anything, just protection from scratches because I've already seen a few scratches on it.
> ...



I think a brown flip genuine leather iPhone 5 case is the best choice,the coffee match with the black perfectly,besides, flip case protects both on the screen and battery cover,u even don't need to buy a screen protector...

BOROFONE Sharkskin Case for iPhone 5


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

my plan is... invest a bit more in applecare+, you have an extra year of protection...
in the next 2 yrs, and for an extra $49 ( almost the cost of a case and screen protector ) you can get a brand new phone if the scratches became too noticeable.. and you can do that two times.
I get to keep the iphone in it original glory, and enjoy the phone and it's design the way it was intended, not worry about it getting scratched for 2 years!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

There is also the initial $99+taxes. But, agreed, it's a bargain.



MacUnited said:


> my plan is... invest a bit more in applecare+, you have an extra year of protection...
> in the next 2 yrs, and for an extra $49 ( almost the cost of a case and screen protector ) you can get a brand new phone if the scratches became too noticeable.. and you can do that two times.
> I get to keep the iphone in it original glory, and enjoy the phone and it's design the way it was intended, not worry about it getting scratched for 2 years!


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

FlaminWiz said:


> Hi,
> Just got my black iPhone 5 a week ago and I need to get a case and screen protector for it. Any recommendations?
> 
> I don't want it to be bulky, but decent protection. Also, I would prefer carbon fiber as my MBP has a black carbon fiber skin, but obviously just a preference. I'm open to other stylish designs. If anything, just protection from scratches because I've already seen a few scratches on it.
> ...


this is what I have used for all of my iphones from the 3 on..

iPhone 5 Cases, iPhone 5 Hard Shell Cases, iPhone 5 Accessories, iPhone 5 Premium Cases, iPhone 5 Protective Cases
stick with the feather versions

then moshi reusable and washable screen protectors
moshi - purveyor of electronics fashion - Product - iVisor AG for iPhone

those are the best combos


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

I just picked up the LifeProof Case after watching some reviews its rated for use underwater! LifeProof iPhone 5 case Review - YouTube


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I have the Otterbox commuter for my 4S, and plan to get the iPhone 5 version shortly... 5 more days... ;-)


----------

